# Reports of domestic violence on rise among Canadian soldiers: possibly due to PTSD



## RackMaster (Sep 11, 2008)

I think that it is good that this is being brought to light but I'm sure that it is an issue that was already being addressed, as stated in the article.  This politician needs to do a little research about the effects of PTSD, especially amongst soldiers before she opens her pie hole and causes more trouble for us than there already is.  Now more people will think we are drunken, wife beating, killers; wonderful! :uhh:  Stupid Bitch!



> *Reports of domestic violence on rise among Canada's soldiers: MP*
> 
> *Last Updated:   Thursday, September 11, 2008 | 10:26 AM CT  *
> 
> ...


----------



## elle (Sep 12, 2008)

I doubt anyone will dispute the effects of PTSD on the soldier or his/her family.  However with a Federal election drawing near, the timing of this report is uncanny and from the NDP as well.

What would be more effective is if Madame Critic outlining what she and her Party are going to do to improve the care and treatment if, in her view, the military is not doing enough.


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 12, 2008)

elle said:


> I doubt anyone will dispute the effects of PTSD on the soldier or his/her family.  However with a Federal election drawing near, the timing of this report is uncanny and from the NDP as well.
> 
> What would be more effective is if Madame Critic outlining what she and her Party are going to do to improve the care and treatment if, in her view, the military is not doing enough.



I totally agree with your statement.  

All members of the NDP these days are notorious for pointing out flaws, not offering up solutions and then using redirect to enrage the uneducated public even more.  I personally believe that it's time the fucking party was disbanded, well honestly I think it's time to get rid of party politics overall; we're not getting any thing done.  Vote for individuals in your area and then have the PM choose who he feels is best suited for specific jobs, every one else can suck it up and get on with the job at hand. :2c:


----------



## Totentanz (Sep 12, 2008)

"NDP defense critic" seems kinda redundant... :2c:


----------

